# Lawn Forum Stickers??



## EBelew (3 mo ago)

Are there any “The Lawn Forum” stickers anywhere? Or were they just a one time thing?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Looks like you are a fairly new member here and I believe they died with the old site when it was bought out with the current owners.


----------



## EBelew (3 mo ago)

Yep. Newbie here. Wonder if it would be ok to make some personally? Probably a violation of some copyright. Oh well.
Thanks


----------

